# Eccovi la guida Donne !!!



## Paolo78mi (21 Gennaio 2019)

https://www.wikihow.it/Riconoscere-i-Segnali-di-un-Tradimento

Questa è la Guida che vi risolleverà dai problemi coniugali !!!

:carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> https://www.wikihow.it/Riconoscere-i-Segnali-di-un-Tradimento
> 
> Questa è la Guida che vi risolleverà dai problemi coniugali !!!
> 
> :carneval:


*Controlla l’attaccamento del tuo partner al cellulare. Gli smartphone hanno reso la gestione dei tradimenti più facile che mai. Se il tuo partner è insolitamente attaccato al suo cellulare, il motivo potrebbe risiedere nel fatto che lo sta usando per comunicare con un nuovo interesse amoroso.

Osserva il tuo partner per vedere se tiene il cellulare perennemente a portata di mano, ad esempio quando va in bagno, a fare la doccia oppure per uscire a buttare l’immondizia. Tutto questo potrebbe significare che sta cercando di impedirti di accedere al suo telefono.[SUP][20][/SUP]
Alcuni potrebbero addirittura modificare delle impostazioni sul cellulare per abilitare dei codici di sicurezza o dei blocchi. In questo modo, si può evitare l’accesso di altri ai propri dati personali come rubrica o messaggi.
*


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> https://www.wikihow.it/Riconoscere-i-Segnali-di-un-Tradimento
> 
> Questa è la Guida che vi risolleverà dai problemi coniugali !!!
> 
> :carneval:


*Fai attenzione all’uso continuativo del cellulare. Osserva il crescente uso che il tuo partner fa del cellulare, ad esempio la maggiore frequenza di telefonate o messaggi. Appunta i momenti della giornata in cui arrivano chiamate o sms. Domandati se il tuo partner ha mai avuto queste abitudini in determinati momenti della giornata.

Osserva se il tuo partner si comporta in maniera sospetta quando è al telefono o quando manda un messaggio, ad esempio se riaggancia bruscamente quando entri in stanza. Cerca di impedirti di vedere cosa sta scrivendo o cancella il messaggio subito dopo averlo mandato o ricevuto?
Se il tuo partner parla quasi sempre a bassa voce quando è al telefono, il motivo potrebbe essere che vuole evitare di farti ascoltare la conversazione.
*


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> https://www.wikihow.it/Riconoscere-i-Segnali-di-un-Tradimento
> 
> Questa è la Guida che vi risolleverà dai problemi coniugali !!!
> 
> :carneval:


*Scopri la presenza di un secondo cellulare. Per una persona che ha una relazione segreta, tenere nascosto un secondo cellulare è una mossa scaltra. Se non sei al corrente della presenza di un altro cellulare, il tuo partner non dovrà preoccuparsi delle telefonate ricevute o effettuate che non saprebbe giustificare.[SUP][21][/SUP]

Le schede prepagate sono economiche e facili da acquistare. Se scopri che il tuo partner ha una scheda prepagata che non usa per lavoro o per qualche altro legittimo motivo, devi insospettirti.
Controlla all'interno di borse o borsette alla ricerca di un cellulare nascosto. È improbabile che il tuo partner tenga un secondo cellulare segreto in bella vista.
Un possibile nascondiglio è la macchina. Controlla nel vano portaoggetti o sotto i sedili.
Controlla bollette mai viste o sospette recapitate a casa. Se il tuo coniuge ha stipulato un contratto con un gestore telefonico per avere un altro cellulare, dovresti trovare la relativa documentazione. Tuttavia, se è stato particolarmente attento, avrà ricevuto tutto per e-mail.
*


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Meno male che Paolo c'è!


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2019)

Il quarto segreto di Fatima


----------



## Cattivik (21 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> https://www.wikihow.it/Riconoscere-i-Segnali-di-un-Tradimento
> 
> Questa è la Guida che vi risolleverà dai problemi coniugali !!!
> 
> :carneval:


Non oso immaginare quella che potrebbe risollevarmi dai problemi economici... 

Cattivik


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2019)

[video=youtube_share;OkMxPkk8iZ4]https://youtu.be/OkMxPkk8iZ4[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;OkMxPkk8iZ4]https://youtu.be/OkMxPkk8iZ4[/video]


Yeah!!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;OkMxPkk8iZ4]https://youtu.be/OkMxPkk8iZ4[/video]


:rotfl:


----------

